# Ft Lauderdale or Pompano, Feb 6 checkin, older couple



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2015)

Desired resorts are Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort (need 1bdr), Royal Vista or Santa Barbara ... would like a view of the ocean from the balcony

Needs the Feb 13 checkin also ... prefer same resort if possible.

Please PM me your available units ... late booking for these regular guests of mine....

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2015)

If you rather deal directly with the renters .. fine. PM and I will pass along their name and phone number 

They are also owners at the FLBR (summer week) and have been renting a 2nd summer week the last 5+ years. And they have rented most winters also from me. I think planning this winter got a bit away from them which is why they just called me on 1/1/15.


----------

